# Onkyo TX-SR705 No Sound



## danelson (Jul 30, 2010)

I am a new member and find this site very useful. Here is my problem, i have a Onkyo 705 that i cannot get any sound through any of the sources(hdmi,optical,RCA,FM,Test Tone). I have a sr605 so i am pretty familiar with the settings. I even tried using the AUDYSSEY setup mic but it will not let pass the first screen where it says to press enter. i bought this used and it is out of warranty, so i have no recourse for warranty repair with Onkyo...when using HDMI with DVD player i get video just no sound, when tuned to FM station it shows it is tuned in but still no sound..I have tried hard reset to reset back to factory settings and still get no sound. When the reciever turns on you can hear the relays click on, so i know they are working. I appreciate anyone's help on this one.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

To me it sounds like it needs to see a DR. I am not familiar enough with Onkyo to lend any advice other then the things you have tried, the tuner not working is why i say it needs fixin, otherwise i'd say maybe you need to assign the inputs.:dontknow:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

danelson said:


> I am a new member and find this site very useful. Here is my problem, i have a Onkyo 705 that i cannot get any sound through any of the sources(hdmi,optical,RCA,FM,Test Tone). I have a sr605 so i am pretty familiar with the settings. I even tried using the AUDYSSEY setup mic but it will not let pass the first screen where it says to press enter. i bought this used and it is out of warranty, so i have no recourse for warranty repair with Onkyo...when using HDMI with DVD player i get video just no sound, when tuned to FM station it shows it is tuned in but still no sound..I have tried hard reset to reset back to factory settings and still get no sound. When the reciever turns on you can hear the relays click on, so i know they are working. I appreciate anyone's help on this one.


Are speakers hooked up to it properly?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good call lisberian, Maybe the amp is in protection mode because of crossed wires.


----------



## danelson (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks lisberian and bambino, i had only the front L & R hooked up and they were connected correctly.. when the receiver would turn on it would function normally(with the exception of No Sound). I am leaning towards it needs to be looked at, but there are NO ONKYO authorized service centers in my area, i may take a chance and see if one of the local electronic repair shops can diagnose the issue. I appreciate your responses.

Thanks
David


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thats what were here for.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

danelson said:


> ... and still get no sound. ...


In a Denon thread, I recently saw someone who complained of no sound, then discovered that there was some dirt stuck in the headphone jack such that the receiver thought headphones were plugged in. You might try plugging in a pair of headphones, to see if they get sound, then unplug them and see if the speakers wake up.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Not even getting sound out of the Test Tones really does make it sound like something is amiss. The only thing I could think of is RCA's being accidentally connected to the Preamp Outputs where they were intended to be hooked up to Multichannel Analog Input. I am not even positive if the 705 has Multichannel Analog Inputs, but think it might.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Not even getting sound out of the Test Tones really does make it sound like something is amiss. The only thing I could think of is RCA's being accidentally connected to the Preamp Outputs where they were intended to be hooked up to Multichannel Analog Input. I am not even positive if the 705 has Multichannel Analog Inputs, but think it might.
> Cheers,
> JJ


It does have mult-channels. I'd unhook and unplug everything and then start simple. I can't tell you how many times that's fixed issues for me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely understand your advocacy of the 705 as an SSP and AVR Siberian. It truly, to me, is the best of the HDMI era Onkyo 700 Series Models. I say this primarily as this is the only 700 Series that offered Audyssey MultEQ XT. In addition, the 705 weighs slightly more than the 706 and has a higher Power Consumption Rating than the 706 or 707 if using as an AVR. (705:28.4 Pounds/6.2 Amps, 706: 26.9 Pounds 5.9 Amps, 707: 28.7 Pounds, 5.9 Amps)

The 705 really offers everything you really need if using as an SSP. MultEQ XT really does offer a good amount more Processing Power and more Listening Positions to get the best possible result.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## danelson (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks for all the replies, i have tried the very basic test with front L&R speakers connected(correctly) and tried the test tone and still did not produce any sound. The speakers are good becuase they are from another system i have currently running. I took a chance and dropped the receiver off at a local electronics repair shop that charges $25 diagnoses fee. I will post their findings.


David


----------



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the 707 that went out yesterday am, no sound or video, but the on screen lcd works to see everything on it . 
Did you ever find out what caused your no sound issue?


----------



## danelson (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your issue. The repair shop called last week and they said they have traced this issue to the DAC. The audio signal is getting to the DAC but nothing shows beyond that. They have ordered a new one and hopefully this will correct the issue. My issue was only with the Audio, i was able to get video to pass via HDMI.I could not get any sound to produce even using the TEST TONE, have you tried the Test Tone or AM/FM stereo? These should not require any cable connection or setup other than connecting speakers.


----------



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah, no test tones, static or no video either. Only the lcd screen works on the unit, sent it in for repair. Just curious as to what caused this.
thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hunter, sorry to hear that your 705 requires Repair. Indeed, when even Test Tones are not reproducing Sound, it is a bad sign. As to culprits, it could be anything from damage from a Power Surge to Component Failure.
Hopefully, it will be a simple and cost effective fix.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

haven't hooked it up yet, came by ups yesterday. They say tht the culprit was a bad hdmi board, they replaced it, so i guess we will see in a day or two.


----------



## oakleyman (Aug 27, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking you, how much did your repair cost to fix your receiver? I have a 3008 it powers on but no sound at all. I don't want to sink a bunch more money in this thing.


----------

